# Small Video



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

We were doing some clean ups, so I filmed a little of Bruce (My Dad) and brother cleaning up some factories during the day.
not great quality, cause of length and size, and not use to this camera. 
Were were not plowing too, seriously, more just messing around since, it was a sunday and no worries about time and factorys being opened.

Took the sound out too. messing around with editing software, for quality size, with and without sound.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice vid, and trucks! Whats that like 3"? . . . . thats 3 times the amount we've seen all season


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nice looked like fun, i sure miss plowing snow, lol


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

06HD BOSS;361330 said:


> Nice vid, and trucks! Whats that like 3"? . . . . thats 3 times the amount we've seen all season


Something like that, it was about 2 inches, but we had freezing drizzle, after the snow, so we left what we didn't need to plow, makes for nicer, to clean up the snow with the layer of freezing rain on it, then plowing to have the ice on the pavement.


----------

